

Learnings from Five Years as a Skype Architect - spoon16
http://www.infoq.com/articles/learnings-five-years-skype-architect?utm_source=Venture+Hacks&utm_campaign=70da306d5f-my_google_analytics_key&utm_medium=email

======
rubyrescue
a bit hard to read but this quote at the bottom is a gem: "Technical skills
are a hygiene factor for architects. You need to have them to be accepted for
the job. But emotional intelligence and ability to understand organizations
are the skills that define how good you really are"

------
jbyers
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1301115>

Stripping utm_ get parameters would greatly improve HN's URL canonicalizer.

------
albertcardona
""Technical skills are a hygiene factor for [software] architects. You need to
hav them to be accepted for the job. But emotional intelligence and ability to
understand organizations are the skills that define how good you really are."

The above is true in all professions.

